# Lyft driver made $580 last night



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

So today (Sunday, 3/29), I requested two Lyfts. One driver told me he made $580 last night in a 12-hour shift. And he is a "power driver" meaning he didn't have to pay that 20% cut as long as you work certain amount of hours. On the way back, another driver told me he made $310 last night. I thought to myself maybe I should be driving for Lyft more than for Uber. Any Lyfters here wanna share your story? Thx.


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

Last night I made $1000 dollars driving for uber. Anybody can claim anything.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2015)

The Kid said:


> Last night I made $1000 dollars driving for uber. Anybody can claim anything.


I made 30 bucks.


----------



## UberGal (Sep 15, 2014)

Here you go


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2015)

UberGal said:


> Here you go


Hey! I don't get no stinking power driver bonus! Wa?


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

UberGal said:


> Here you go


Wish you and all the drivers make a lot more. Good luck


----------



## UberGal (Sep 15, 2014)

zMann said:


> Wish you and all the drivers make a lot more. Good luck


Thank you


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2015)

zMann said:


> Wish you and all the drivers make a lot more. Good luck


Busted zMann. So you are not a driver.

But a spy, and coward!


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

mike888 said:


> Busted zMann. So you are not a driver.
> 
> But a spy, and coward!


I'am a driver, do not understand your reaction, no need for all these words.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2015)

Okay.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

mike888 said:


> Okay.
> View attachment 6289


Well, that's great, if proven.
I do not believe my system could be hacked by an illiterate like you.
A real man would reveal the truth, not a coward like you just unreasonably attack from behind the scene.
If by just saying: I wish the drivers make more money, you've got lost. What about if I would say something else?
If you are a real driver you should be grateful by wishing all the drivers to make money and not the opposite.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2015)

zMann said:


> Well, that's great, if proven.
> I do not believe my system could be hacked by an illiterate like you.
> A real man would reveal the truth, not a coward like you just unreasonably attack from behind the scene.
> If by just saying: I wish the dtivers make more money, you've got lost. What about if I would say something else?
> If you are a real driver you should be grateful by wishing all the drivers to make money and not the opposite.


Okay. Here we go.

It's not your system I'm worried about.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

mike888 said:


> Okay. Here we go.
> 
> It's not your system I'm worried about. It's mine you ****ing lame brain.


Whoever is enough educated and knowledgeable do not worry about anything unless he is ignorant like you.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

A stupid man's report of what a clever man says can never be accurate, because he unconsciously translates what he hears into something he can understand.
*If you need clarification, I'll be more than happy to assist you.*
*I'll do it for free in order to decrease the numbers of stupids like you.*
*I promise I will not humiliate you anymore.*
*Get educated, I apologize, i do not debate with a person in your low qualifications.*
*This is my last reply, as I promised, wish you a good luck in your career as a stupid or get educated.*


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

mike888 said:


> My last reply too. And you don't have to start yelling.
> 
> Can you sign me up for Scientology while you're at it?


Hold my microphone, you'll listen to my music!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2015)

zMann said:


> Hold my microphone, you'll listen to my music!


Now you sound like a pervert as well.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

mike888 said:


> Now you sound like a pervert as well.


This is another proof that you are ignorant.
What i meant is in order to be a singer like me you have to hold a microphone and sing, the same way you have to get educated in order to enter into debates and share a productive opinions.
I tried my best to help you mike888 but unfortunately your IQ is very low, I suggest you, seriously, work on your IQ and come back to continue the debate as much as you need to learn.
Again, I really wish you all the best, you really need it.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

mike888 said:


> Now you sound like a pervert as well.


There is no evidence that he likes to toot the flute.


----------



## osman tanvir (Mar 18, 2015)

UberDesson said:


> So today (Sunday, 3/29), I requested two Lyfts. One driver told me he made $580 last night in a 12-hour shift. And he is a "power driver" meaning he didn't have to pay that 20% cut as long as you work certain amount of hours. On the way back, another driver told me he made $310 last night. I thought to myself maybe I should be driving for Lyft more than for Uber. Any Lyfters here wanna share your story? Thx.


Well I made $284 driving for Mears last night


----------



## osman tanvir (Mar 18, 2015)

I average $250-260 every night... Way more than what I was making driving Uber and Lyft together.


----------



## Usman Faiz (Mar 3, 2015)

The original post said about power driver for Lyft where they dont charge 20% commission. Is that for everybody and how many hours per week or day one have to drive to get this incentive ?


----------



## txdriver (Mar 15, 2015)

Usman Faiz said:


> The original post said about power driver for Lyft where they dont charge 20% commission. Is that for everybody and how many hours per week or day one have to drive to get this incentive ?


They DO charge 20%, however, with power driver bonus, they will give you back 10% if you are on "driver mode" for at least 30 hours, acceptance rate is 90%, and you're on "drive mode" for 10 peak hours. If you are on "driver mode" for at least 50 hours per week, 90% acceptance rate and 10 "peak hours" then, they will reimburse you the 20% that they initially took out during the week.


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

zMann said:


> This is another proof that you are ignorant.
> What i meant is in order to be a singer like me you have to hold a microphone and sing, the same way you have to get educated in order to enter into debates and share a productive opinions.
> I tried my best to help you mike888 but unfortunately your IQ is very low, I suggest you, seriously, work on your IQ and come back to continue the debate as much as you need to learn.
> Again, I really wish you all the best, you really need it.


Did you neutralize @mike888 ????


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

UberGal said:


> Here you go


Did you actually drive the hours or game the system?


----------



## UberGal (Sep 15, 2014)

Showa50 said:


> Did you actually drive the hours or game the system?


Drove the hours. We don't have guarantees here.


----------



## papilovesyou (Dec 24, 2014)

50 hours tho....


----------



## Kia21 (Apr 14, 2015)

S


osman tanvir said:


> I average $250-260 every night... Way more than what I was making driving Uber and Lyft together.


so what are u doing now


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I decided to drive only Lyft last night. I have been doing both Lyft and Uber at the same time. Had a $12 first ride, then a ride I missed because I was talking to the drunk, former exotic dancer I was dropping off as she was looking for cash to tip me. Got another call shortly thereafter and head to the pick-up. I arrive and see it's pretty dead, so I give the rider a call. She said she didn't call for a ride and that she'd called 15 minutes prior, but was already home. Headed to the airport, and saw Uber was 1.7-2.4 surge. Said "eff it" to Lyft, and got a 2.4 surge from the airport, then another 1.7 surge, and collected my 2 hour guarantee. I left Lyft on for the 7 mile ride home. I'm about a mile from home and got a ping 15 minutes away. I just let it expire and went home. Hard to keep driving Lyft during the week when Uber is offering the guarantee, plus surge. I can't work enough hours to get the power bonus for Lyft, and their prime time is rare, so I've found it best to run both apps, or Uber only, when Uber has a good surge going.


----------



## oneubersheep (Nov 27, 2014)

UberGal

How many hours were put in for that $400ish payout? Just Curious


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Baron VonStudley said:


>


POST # 25 / Baron VonStudley : Soooo....
Business is
THAT GOOD in Transylvania, OH.? 
Great to have you back here. PM me
at Your Convenience.


----------



## Million Miler (May 2, 2015)

Does a Lyft car still have to wear those stoopid pink moustaches?


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Makes me laugh when I see posts like this one, yes one driver got lucky for one night, then these clowns think this happens on a daily basis, LOL.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Million Miler said:


> Does a Lyft car still have to wear those stoopid pink moustaches?


NO..I wouldn't do it if I had to put one of those on my car.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Lyft works out well in other areas. Not North Jersey. They'll make you drive 27 minutes for a pickup. Are they crazy? My acceptance is probably 20%. Oh well.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

TeleSki said:


> NO..I wouldn't do it if I had to put one of those on my car.


Makes a great chew toy for the dog.


----------



## Andrew Zuckerman (Dec 26, 2014)

This should be explanatory. If with awesome tips, that is 2 HOURS online for only 32.84. Imagine how many miles I put on and the gas. It equals to about 12 an hr.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Nice battle between MIkey and the zmann.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Nice battle between MIkey and the zmann.


@mike888 was never heard from againg


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

The Kid said:


> Last night I made $1000 dollars driving for uber. Anybody can claim anything.


Uber used to send me weekly emails saying top earners made $1400 last week.
Really?,. The comment alone pissed me off to see it each week, until someone who drank less Uber Kool-Aid took over the emails. The reality is, this is a tough gig, period.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Kia21 said:


> S
> 
> so what are u doing now


Playing the slot machines.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

Kid, not sure if your question was to me or not.
I am still driving Uber.


----------



## Dieseltrojan (May 18, 2015)

I recently got paid again for referring my friend that drove for lyft. I told Uber about it but they still haven't deducted the money. my friend got paid again too. I even had another seperate referra after l and they paid me out on it. Are they going to deduct me at any point?


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

Got paid twice? So what's the problem?


----------



## tmac (May 18, 2015)

Usman Faiz said:


> The original post said about power driver for Lyft where they dont charge 20% commission. Is that for everybody and how many hours per week or day one have to drive to get this incentive ?


I'm not sure of your answer but I have a few people at my job that driver for both and it seems Lyft has more incentives than uber which does allow them to make more


----------



## Dieseltrojan (May 18, 2015)

flashgordonnc said:


> Got paid twice? So what's the problem?


No problem really - I think it's just weird that after I told them about the extra $ they didn't even reverse it.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

I "saved" $50 by "not" driving last night.


----------

